# RR: 102. Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Doráti (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










2.	Boulez (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1992)










3.	Stravinsky (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1961)










4.	Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1984)










5.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra (Suite)	(1957)










6.	Gergiev (cond.), Kirov Orchestra	(1995)










7.	C. Davis (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1978)










8.	Boulez (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1975)










9.	Shaw (cond.), Atlanta Symphony Orchestra (Suite)	(1978)










10.	P. Järvi (cond.), Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra (Suite)	(2002)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Doráti (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
2.	Boulez (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1992)
3.	Stravinsky (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1961)
4.	Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1984)
5.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra (Suite)	(1957)
6.	Gergiev (cond.), Kirov Orchestra	(1995)
7.	C. Davis (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1978)
8.	Boulez (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1975)
9.	Shaw (cond.), Atlanta Symphony Orchestra (Suite)	(1978)
10.	P. Järvi (cond.), Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra (Suite)	(2002)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

